

Making a toy programming language in Lua, part 1 - mirceasoaica
http://www.playwithlua.com/?p=66

======
randrews
Wow, something I wrote made the front page of HN? Cool!

------
jorgecastillo
I don't have any particular use for Lua now and maybe never but Lua is such a
beautiful language, that I can't avoid liking it. I invite anyone reading this
to give serious consideration to Lua even if just for the novelty factor.

~~~
sinzone
Lua is taking off at both small and larger conpanies because it allows to
extend Nginx easily with custom plugins, by using OpenResty.

------
corysama
Anyone who finds this interesting should also check out
[http://terralang.org](http://terralang.org)

------
marktangotango
As a lua newb, lexing seems to be impossible since there doesn't appear to be
a non kludge way to access the characters of a string in sequence. I suppose
lpeg is using lua's pattern matching a capture facilities behinx the scenes?

~~~
anonymoushn
string.sub does this. I usually set __index in the string metatable to a
function that lets you index strings and get the right thing.

------
sinzone
Another interesting Lua project is Kong, which became the most popular open
source API gateway
[http://github.com/mashape/kong](http://github.com/mashape/kong)

